# speaker sizes for a 91 240sx



## trendy021 (Aug 9, 2004)

what are the speaker sizes for a 91 240sx


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

4x6's all the way around

there is nothing you can do to get good SQ out of 4x6's so i would suggest doing kickpanels


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I took the active speaker off the panel, and mounted a 5x7's right in the active speaker spot on the panel itself. For the rear, I took apart the panels right under the glass that says 240sx and mounted 6x9's. That worked best for me.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yeah, custom fabrication is really the only way you are gonna get good SQ out of the 240

I'm personally not a fan of oval (4x6, 5x7, 6x9 etc) speakers but if they work for you, then more power to ya


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The thing is i needed really loud speakers, and since I had some of that shape, I didnt feel like buying new ones. I had 2 15 inch kickers in the trunk so i needed loud high's.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

gotcha. Well if you like it, then dont let anyone tell you it sucks


----------



## trendy021 (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the help...im new to car audio so im still learning what everything means and how to make a good system


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

we have no life and are always here to help


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> we have no life and are always here to help


haha. yep, that sounds about right.
oh well. got paid today, another $1100 to blow on car audio / engine parts!


----------

